# wie bekomme ich den Titel Hand von A'dal



## Suzumi (15. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch mal fragen welche Quest oder Questreihe ich machen muss, um den Titel Hand von A'dal zu bekommen?


----------



## -Spellmâster- (15. August 2008)

Suzumi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte euch mal fragen welche Quest oder Questreihe ich machen muss, um den Titel Hand von A'dal zu bekommen?




Kara pre machen.


----------



## Sin'dorei (15. August 2008)

ne ... Black Temple und Hyjal prequest machen...

http://pirates-of-the-alliance.foren-city....-der-naruu.html


----------



## Magrotus (15. August 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> ne ... Black Temple und Hyjal prequest machen...
> 
> http://pirates-of-the-alliance.foren-city....-der-naruu.html




Den Titel gibt es gar nicht mehr.
Den können nur die Leute nutzen, die die Pre abgeschlossen hatten, _bevor_ sie abgeschafft wurde. Deswegen ja den Titel als Belohnung.
Wenn man die Quests jetzt erst macht (auch die für den anderen Titel), gibt es nur noch Gold und etwaige Questgegenstände, aber keinen Titel mehr.


----------



## Visssion (15. August 2008)

lol @ Magrotus was du fürn schwachsinn laberst... vll erstmal informieren bevor du hier müll redest. Klar bekommt man den titel noch wenn man die preq`s abschliest, musst halt nur am ende lady vashj und kael`thas legen dann hast den titel!

also beim nächsten mal vll erstmal überlegen/nachgucken und dann posten...

MFG viss


----------



## Morloir (15. August 2008)

Lüchner!^^
Du kannst die quest`s immer noch amchen und kriegst den Titel dann immer noch.
So war es zumindest bei meinem ally char kurz anch dem das eingeführt wurde.
(Mein Main (hordler) hatte die pres da vor schon.)


----------



## Magrotus (15. August 2008)

Morloir schrieb:


> Lüchner!^^
> Du kannst die quest`s immer noch amchen und kriegst den Titel dann immer noch.
> So war es zumindest bei meinem ally char kurz anch dem das eingeführt wurde.
> (Mein Main (hordler) hatte die pres da vor schon.)




Das gilt aber nicht für diesen anderen Titel, den gibt es nicht mehr, die Questreihe habe ich nämlich abgeschlossen.


----------



## Sparki (15. August 2008)

Champion der Naaru gibt es ebenfalls nachwievor. Habe den erst nach der Abschaffung der Prequests bekommen. Die Questreihen kann man ja immernoch machen, und als Abschluß erhält man eben diesen Titel.


----------



## Maltharo (15. August 2008)

Wo war jetzt die Antwort zu der frage vom TE? 
Man kann beide Titel immernoch bekommen!!!! Das haben viele auf meinem Server bewiesen.
Hand von A'dal wirst du in dem du die Hyjal + Bt Pre machst.
Hyjal Pre: Kannst dir unten in den Höhlen der Zeit holen, du musst "nur" Vashj und Kael töten und von beiden die Phiolen einsammeln und abgeben.(Durch diese Quest werden die Rufringe freigeschaltet!!!)
Bt Pre: Die startet glaub ich in dem Seher bzw. Aldorposten im Schattenmondtal(je nachdem was du bist).Sorry kann dir nicht sagen was du genau machen musst, ist schon lang her. Irgendwann gibt es keine Folgequest mehr, dann musst du SSC gehn und Karathress umhaun und neben ihm den Eredar(?) Anreden der gibt dir eine neue Quest mit der er dich zu Akama schickt der im Schattenmondtal im Kerker des Wächters hockt.Hast du diese Quest abgegeben bekommst du die Aufgabe Al'ar in FdS zu töten wobei du eine Art kostümtragen musst!!!Wenn du das geschafft hast heißt es den letzen boss für die questreihe zu töten, Furor Winterfrost,  (1.Boss in Hyjal) bei dem Lootest du den gegenstand und gibts due Quest wieder ab. Danach wirst du nach Shattrath zu dem Typen in der Mitte geschickt der dich wiederum ins Schattenmondtal schickt. Dort (vorm Schwarzen Tempel) abgeben und die neue Quest annehmen,
dann einfach warten wie Akama und Maiev in den Tempel laufen, wieder zurück und abgeben. Nun bekommst du das Medaillon von Karabor (ehemaliger key zum betreten vom Schwarzen Tempel) und weitere quests die nichts mit der Pre zu tun haben ( Zu dem Posten im Tempel gehen, Akamas Schemen töten, Illidan töten).


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titel Hand von A'dal!

P.S:Wenn etwas daran falsch ist bitte verbessern und Rechtschreibflames könnt ihr bei ebay verkaufen oder selbst behalten!




Greetz Maltharo   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (15. August 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nicht für diesen anderen Titel, den gibt es nicht mehr, die Questreihe habe ich nämlich abgeschlossen.



Ich würd sagen, dann hast du ein paar Quests ausgelassen. So ging es mir letztens mit meinem Priester, hab die Naaru Questreihe beendet und bekam keinen Titel. Bis mir eingefallen ist, dass ich den Knilch in den Sklavenunterkünften hc nicht angesprochen hatte. *brrr*


----------



## Lothron-Other (15. August 2008)

So weit ich weis bekommt man beide Ttiel noch (Hand von A'dal, Champion der Naaru) sonst wäre die Q ja total sinnlos.+
Für Hand von A'dal muss man die Q Phiolen der Ewigkeit und Ein Ablenkungsmanöver für Akama abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Den Titel bekommt man erst mit WotLK nicht mehr, da es dann zu einfach wäre ihn zu bekommen. Genau wie den ZA-Bären.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Den Titel bekommt man erst mit WotLK nicht mehr, da es dann zu einfach wäre ihn zu bekommen. Genau wie den ZA-Bären.



*schwitz* Ist das sicher? *schnellerarbeitet* Dann muß ich mich ranhalten.... ^^


----------



## Peishi (15. August 2008)

blizz sollte lieber die pre quests drinnen lassen, als grün blaue nach hiyal und co zu lassen, aber was solls, WAR is coming


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> lol @ Magrotus was du fürn schwachsinn laberst... vll erstmal informieren bevor du hier müll redest. Klar bekommt man den titel noch wenn man die preq`s abschliest, musst halt nur am ende lady vashj und kael`thas legen dann hast den titel!
> 
> also beim nächsten mal vll erstmal überlegen/nachgucken und dann posten...
> 
> MFG viss



möööööp, falsch! du musst die questreihe im schattenmondtal abschließen, dann musst nach arka, wieder in den keller und dann ist die q erstmal fertig.
in ssc kannst dann ne quest annehmen in der du alar legen musst (dazu musst dich verkleiden)...dann musst den ersten hyjal-boss legen.
die q phiolen der ewigkeit muss ebenfalls abgeschlossen sein....vash und kael legen.

bei mir ists schon lange her und kael hatte es echt in sich.....aber mittlerweile easy going....ich dachte aber auch dass der titel nimmer verfügbar ist...hmmm ka


----------



## Scrätcher (15. August 2008)

Peishi schrieb:


> blizz sollte lieber die pre quests drinnen lassen, als grün blaue nach hiyal und co zu lassen, aber was solls, WAR is coming



Ja, War ist comming..... aber gibt es nicht soviel was schon gekommen UND wieder gegangen ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<- wird noch versuchen bis zum Addon den Titel zu holen!^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. August 2008)

Peishi schrieb:


> blizz sollte lieber die pre quests drinnen lassen, als grün blaue nach hiyal und co zu lassen, aber was solls, WAR is coming



jo, ich bin auch für pre quests


----------



## Visssion (15. August 2008)

@ Surfer im Datenhighway oO wo liege ich falsch?? Ich sagte lediglich das man am ENDE der qreihe kael und lady vashj legen muss und das ist definitiv richtig (ich hab den titel also laber doch nich >.<)

Naja die q davor damit hast schon recht halt ewig da zu akama im keller im schattenmondtal und dann paar andere inis machen. Nach Karatress in SSC dann ne neue Q annehmen dann verkleidet alar killen und danach die phiolen looten (wenn man die 2 endbosse mal down hat^^)

MFG Viss


----------

